# IUI FRIENDS PART 10



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Candy hun, thought I'd start a new thread before I post. Can you lock the old one when you're ready sweetie? Thanks  Hope all's well with you and your gorgeous boy. 



KJ -   Glad the sw meeting went well hun... and what a star Caleb was - bless him, he must know how important this is to you all.  So if you get approved at panel in the Autumn do you go straight on the list? What are the waiting times like?  Yippeee, it's all happening now!  Glad no more ops for Stevie....I missed the BBC News 24 story last night, but the Times feature was really interesting - I didn't realise they could track drivers' speed with satellites. I'm sure it would save many lives on the road and should be brought in as a matter of urgency. 

Kelly - sorry you've been feeling so rough. Last thing you need right now.  Great news on the follies though.  Although its difficult for Oli at the moment, I'm sure you are right to play it down for now....he will probably only worry more and as you say, he's still so little and wouldn't really understand yet anyway.   at the thought of sticking a fork in you! Good luck tomorrow & keep your chin up, it's all looking GOOD!   

Starr - the "why me" is totally understandable sweetie - neither of you deserve this. I hope you get some answers as to why it's happening and I just KNOW you're going to get there in the end.  

Julie -   at AF turning up late - how rude of her!   at the thought of your DH covered in chocolate - ********** HEAVEN, obviously!   Hope your boss has got it   today!

Jess - any news from you hun?    And how did your Mum get on?  

Moomin - thanks for arranging the meet. I've booked my room now and looking forward to seeing as many of you as can make it.  Gonna miss our lovely Holly this time though! 

Moosey - it sounds like a scene out of Spooks!  Any more developments?

Erica - you okay hun? You've gone awfully quiet......maybe you're too short-staffed now?  

Jilly - good luck tomorrow. Fingers crossed the   agrees to your cunning plan....

Love to all the lovelies....
Molly
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thank you so much Molly, haven't had chance to read your post yet, jsut poppe don to make sure no admin needed doing and you took care of it, thank you I really appreciate that xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just incase you don't read the post on the old thread:

The Restaurant for the meet has been booked, details can be found on the following thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53579.0.html


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Kelly - blimey, what a lot of follies, no wonder it's uncomfortable!  Sounds v impressive!

Hi Molly, great news on the mum front (thanks everyone for best wishes) - cons is 90% certain it's a collection of blood vessels & will see her again in a month to laser them - phew!

Our ivf appt was a bit of a shock - gave me a jab to down reg (wasn't expecting it cos didn't do down regging on private mainly cos of problems with the Pill & major side effects on Clomid).

Had to phone nurse to let her know we'd be late cos of major roadworks causing delays! So was a 6 hour round trip!  Had to fill out shed loads of forms we've already filled out!

Go back on 26th April for scan/bloods/start injecting


It takes 2 hours to get there which is such a pain when i can see my local PCT hospital from my back window!!

The situation where the eggs are removed in Gt Yarmouth then driven in an incubator wired to the cigarette lighter to Bourn Hall, turns out to be even more bizarre!

Got to get to hos at 8 am, eggs removed, DH then drives them in incubator to Bourn Hall (2hr journey), does his   bit, drives back to Gt Yarmouth, returns incubator, collects me & then drives the 2 hours home!!

We then go back to Bourn Hall in a day or so for ET!

What a palaver - if only we could have it done at our private clinic - just one 25 min drive away! 

orry that was a bit of a "me" post


Did anyone used to watch Brookside? Saw "Rosie Banks" in M&S on Sat.  

DH was with me, he didn't know who she was.  He decided to go & get a closer look, then came back & said that he didn't reckon it was her cos he stood next to her & hummed the Brookie theme tune & she didn't react!!!!!! I nearly hit him with my organic leeks!!

Julie - loved your idea about thinking of DP covered in melted choc!!! If only horrid boss knew!

Kj - glad the SW visit went well - sounds like Caleb was on best behaviour & had remembered his training!

Holly - sorry that your vbf is playing up - could she be "punishing" you for leaving her to go to UK, perhaps she's just sooo glad to have you back but doesn't really want to admit it!

I'm going out with mine tomorrow - she's got 2 ivf kids from 6 icsi attempts & she keeps saying things like "It's like that when you've got kids" when ever she's late for anything or forgets to get back to me - really annoys me cos she knows how upsetting it is, it's like she has to keep reminding me!  

Perhaps I'm being over sensitive cos it's her, i probably wouldn't take it to heart if she hadn't been through it!


Well done Moomin!  You've done really well!

Hi to everyone else!

Love Jess xxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

OMG Jess - what a palaver!  All that aggravation is just TYPICAL of what's wrong with the NHS! I can't believe you & DH have to do all that - if they had to pay a hospital driver to do it they'd soon realise how pathetic it is and let you go to the closest hospital.    SOOOO relieved about your Mum - yippee!  Hope you can still come to the meet, but you might be close to EC then? ...  

Candy - thanks hun...


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hey lovely girls

Just popping on to say a few things. I always check on you so knopw whats been going on but don't like to intrude. Not 100% sure where I belong at the mo...............oh well.

Starr sweetheart as hard as it will be I too hope you get a clear reading on Thursday as then as you said you can start to move on and look forward to all those lovely things you have coming up. You've been through so much already.   

Jillysweets sending you oodles of love and luck for tomorrow. Hope against hope you get the answers you want. If you do will you be starting soon?

Julie what fantastic news, no more than you both deserve my lovely angel xxxx

KJ well done on the s/w visit, and a big "mwah" to Caleb your well behaved boy!

Jess great news on your mum, what a relief for you sweetie. Absolutely pee'd myself re your dh and Brookie tune, what a nutter!!!

Big loves to Holly,Erica, Catwoman, Molly, Rachel, Vil, Moosey, Candy, Kelly and Moomin. Hope not left anyone out!!

Having read the lovely news about Hollys sisters friend thought I would let you know that the lady who received my eggs is also pregnant. Nearly cried when was told, am sooooooo happy for her and hope and pray she has a healthy pregnancy and birth.  

Shazia xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry for being AWOL ladies    but work is mad with only half the staff & I won't be able to log on as much as I'd like to. I've just read through 5 days of posts so apologies if I've forgotten anyone & for the fact that I'm going to have to post in "bits"   

Starr -    I was so very sorry to read your news   The girls have pretty much said everything so I'll just send you lots of love & hugs   Take as much time as you need, it's so very hard & you have been through so much. A planned holiday for May sounds great, relaxation & quality time with your DH. There will be continual ups & downs, that's natural. Take care sweetheart & take one day at a time.
Molly - Yes darlin' work is like this   The trouble is that because of the delay in paperwork from the lost contract, April means the same amount of work but half the staff   May will ease off & by June we should even out. Hope your sis is continuing to get better & I bet you're loving being back at home   
Holly - Good to hear that all is well in Hollyland. Ice-cream on the beach   Hope you enjoyed the rugby, I don't particularly like the sport but there are some nice bods to look at   Great news about your SIL's egg share lady getting a BFP.
Catwoman - Hope you're having a fab time in Cornwall   

Back in a mo................

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly - Hope your cold is better   & 15 follies OMG     fantastic news, well done you. So when is ec? Don't think I've missed it   
Jilly -     for your appt today mate, hope the doc agrees to your   & that you get the green light to start tx asap. More good luck for Saturday      will pm you later.
MissJules - Glad you had a fab birthday   & next year you'll get a mommy card how fantastic is that   
Shazia - Blimey.......11 weeks already   Hope you're ok & you can post wherever you like hunny. How are you now? Has the sickness gone? Great news that the lady who shared your eggs also got a   
Lilly - How are you sweets?   Hope all is well with you.
Candy -   for you  for Jacob.

Right a couple more wages calculations then I'll finish this post.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right last little bit then, working at 2 desks having to be a bit sneaky   

Julie - So pleased for you & DP     I knew Fridays appt would go well & that you would come out   didn't I tell you so!! Your tx plan sounds ideal & everything is crossed that your free go comes up this year, I've got a feeling it will   Hope your cats enjoyed your fashion show   & you were quite right to treat yourself you deserve it.
Rachel - How are you poppet?   Hope all is well with you, when does your next tx begin? Hope your weekend with your MIL   was ok too.
Moomin - Hope you're ok & that the sickness has eased off   Is the acupuncture still working?  for working so hard to organise the next meet, we do appreciate it.
Jess -     great news about your mom, what a relief. I'm sure the laser tx will be fine. More great news about your fertility tx   Happy d/r, it's fine but wait for the hot flushes   Your tx routine sounds a right palaver, what a pain in the   but hey it's going to be worth it     
Kj - So pleased that your sw visit went well & that you are happy with her   The panel in the autumn........wow   Everything is moving quickly & well now & you really deserve this. When's the next sw visit? Your weekend sounded busy but lovely &    to your poor neighbours husband who seems to be acting like a real   
Hello   Struthie, BunBun, VIL, Moosey, Ali & everyone else.

As for me, well following my smear tx I'm having a right time with   Have now been bleeding for 9 days which never happens to me but I guess it's because of all the messing about. Monday is 4 weeks since my tx so I can start chasing my results next week & I'm hopeful that my sausage ban will be coming to an end around the same time   

Erica.xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Erica, just sent you a long PM but when I tried to put title in it went funny & vanished so not sure if you'll get it!!! It's probably up in space somewhere whizzing round!!!!

Anyway, you're working too hard!!

Shazia - fab to hear from you! Was thinking of you only yesterday & wondering if you've got a little bulge yet (I know it's a bit early but you never know!!) I've got quite a big bulge & I'm not even preg! 

Horrid down regging jab has given me yucky thrush (tmi) so walking like a cowby today!! Not a good look! 

Off to the hairdressers to catch up on the goss from my mental man eating hairdresser Lisa! She's fab & when I was single I rented her flat & we used to go out devouring men!!! I gave that all up about 7 years ago but she's still going strong!!!

It's quite funny hearing all her tales but it seems like a lifetime away (phew!!).  I haven't seen her since she went to Oz for 6 weeks on her own over Christmas so should be lots of goss!!

I went to a trendy hairdressers while she was away but the style doesn't really suit me & I can't be doing with straightening it in the mornings! Wish I could be one of those women who always looks effortlessly well coiffed/buffed!

Kelly - hope your cold is better & you're a bit chirppier - when is EC must be soon - good luck!

Julie - perhaps you should imagine DP covered in spag bol instead of choc!   Bless him!

Jilly - just read your post - so sorry that it's such a long wait for you but it probably does make sense - just so annoying when you get a rough idea of dates in your head & then the bu££ers put it back by a few months.


Forgot to tell you about our drama at school on last day of term - the egg hunt on the field had to be postponed, much to the upset of my class of 5/6 year olds!  

3 of our 11 year olds decided to abscond over the fence & we ended up having to have the police helicopter searching for them!! Little blighters!

Although our school is in a v affluent area the 3 kids all have miserable homes - one of them has a dad who's part way through a sex change & an alcoholic mum - been like this for at least 5 years, lots of dramas, knife incidents, etc, etc & the kids still haven't been put in care -really disturbed lad now   Makes you wonder what has to happen before something is done.  

Hope everyone else is ok today!

Must go & get dressed!!! 
mwah, mwah,
Jess xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly - I'm so sorry it wasn't the news you wanted mate     but it does make sense. Your body has been through such alot during the last 6 months & it will be worth waiting another couple of months if it gives you a better chance of getting that   August isn't far away at all. It's already April, then there is Easter   , the pub will be busy with the bank holidays & world cup, you're moving house, changing jobs etc, believe me sweetheart you are going to be so busy that August will be here before you know it   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - It's good to catch up but I feel guilty   now because there is so much to do. Saying that we are not having a lunch break & I've taken work home at night so I deserve 5 minutes, well an hour   Hope you're ok, must go & finish wages or I'll get a  
Jess -  I didn't get your mail hun, but thanks for the thought   Yes I am working too hard, all work & no play makes Erica a dull girl   Oh well it will soon be the weekend & I've Monday off work   BTW the cowboy walk can be an attractive look, it depends on your reasons/memories for walking that way   

Really must go now,   all.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

It's lunchtime so I thought   it I'll pop back on but there's nothing to catch up on!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon,

I am so sorry this is quick again but I really cant focus very well,still feeling absolutley pants,just hope it does not effect anything ,got some chocking cold sores too,so attractive at the mo NOT

Scan today shows 16 follies   I am so happy it looks like we can still egg share if all goes to plan 

E/C is this Friday at 9:30  dead nervous,so any tips/advice would be great,will pop on tomorrow.

Love to all and thankyou so much for all the good luck vibes and follie dances,they have deffo worked  

Kelly x

PS-i am so sorry for no personals,Oliver and Michael are off sick too  I do read everything and think about every single one of you all the flippin time  

got to go-coughing fit,sound like a doberman AAARRRFF


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Poor old Kelly - at least you don't look like a doberman!! 

Good luck for EC mate - you really don't feel a thing - I went all mental & started asking how much the machine was & then asking DH if we could have one!!! Gas & air is v funny stuff!

I'm sure you'll be fine - wonder who the lucky lady will be that gets your eggs - do you get told anything about them?  Be great if she's a FF member.

Erica - hope you're ok matey - glad you've managed to have a quick break! DH is off out tonight cos end of tax year so he can have a bit of a breather! People always call him at about 5pm on April 4th asking if it's too late to do any ISA or one of those tax relief type things that he bores me about!!!

I'm off out to lovely restaurant with my vbf who has the ivf kids  - she'll be late & tell me how lucky I am not to have kids!! Bless!

Anyway, restaurant does the best ever desserts so might not have main but 2 puds instead!! (Only joking!)
Have got 3 weeks to lose a stone and a half!!! Some how don't think I'm gonna make it!  Did walk 5 miles with mum yesterday though!

Anyway, must go cos still haven't finished those sodding reports! 

Have a lovely evening,
mwah, mwah!
Jess xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Morning (!) Julie hun - first time I've been able to reply today....site been playing up....?  Have a lovely feed at Grandma's tonight and don't let the boss grind you down.... Hope the nasty AF pains are gone. 

Erica - sorry you're so   at work. Hope the   flies away on her broomstick soon, she's been hanging around you too long!

Jilly - sorry your c/s has put tx on hold for a while. Very frustrating for you I know, but things happen for a reason....will let you get all the pub cr*p sorted first at least.  

Jess - hope you didn't shove one of those puds up your VBF's   !!

Shazia - glad you're doing okay. How lovely that your recipient is also pg!   You have made lots of people VERY happy, I'm sure... 

Kelly -        for tomorrow chick. We'll all be thinking of you... 

 to KJ (you okay hun?), Holly, Canders and all other lovely ladies.

I'm just off for another de-stressing massage. Boy, do I need it - DP's been in a stinky mood all week!  We've got friends coming for the w/e though and off to the races again on Saturday (will try and win more tx money!  ) so looking forward to that.

    
Love Molly
x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Molly - any hot tips for races? Need to win shed loads to pay off nasty credit card people!!

I usually bet on the footy - only about £2-£5!!!! But if they all come in it's a few hundred squidlies - only they never do!! 

My natural father was a bookie so the gambling thing must be in my blood!!!!!

Will be having a flutter on the National too!

Last night's meal with VBF was bit of a disaster! Sometimes she can be v hard work! 

Comes from a seriously loaded background (dad owned Thompson & Morgan seeds before selling off for millions!) but she has had quite a tough life - put in v posh all girls high school as border even though parents lived 15 miles away!

Parents split up accrimoniously & dad re-married some mad sex therapist!! He now has 3 other kids.

She also has lovely (v tasty!! But bit young for me!) brother & an adopted sister who happens to be black.  The sister has lots of "issues" - mainly because parents divorced when she was less than 1! 

She has v little to do with her dad - although he did give her a blank cheque for icsi! Her mum is exactly like Patsy in Ab Fab only better looking! (Has a married toy boy younger than my VBF!!!)

Anyway, I had to sit through tons of photos  (5 packets!!!!!) of her recent holiday in Antigua where her brother married the sister of some bloke in Star Wars (hate Sci fi, never seen it!!!!) - someone with a Swedish surname who was going out with Sienna Miller.

It was all v name droppish!! "That girl in the green dress is George Lucas' daughter", etc, etc (I'm not a film buff so was bit wasted on me but I tried to make suitably impressed noises!!)

Although vbf family are loaded she is quite hard up - works full time, DH works at Customs (as she did until last year) & she works in admin, they live in a v small 2 bed mid terrace.  Anyway, they've just splashed out on an 18 month old Mazda RX8 - so had to hear her going on and on about that! 

The whole evening just seemed to be talking about money, which I hate!

Not only that, she didn't want a bloody pudding!!!! So, as I'd already said I need to lose weight, felt I couldn't then have!  

I shouldn't really moan about her but she seems to have forgotten all about how hard IF is & keeps telling me to "make the most of not having kids"!

Anyway, felt really tired so made my excuses & left without checking the time - got in the car & found out it was only just gone half past 9!!!! We didn't meet up til 7.45!!!!!! Ooooops!

Think I'd better send apologies for being off hand!


Julie - how are you? Hope you get fattened up nicely tonight!!

Erica, nearly the weekend!! Yippeee!!! Still not finished my reports but did go in to work today for a bit of IT training with my buddy who's the ICT co-ordinator - then went to pub for 3 hour lunch!!!!

KJ - hope you're ok & that Caleb's not been rolling in anything too yucky!

Oh, had bad news this am - Bob my goldfish has popped his little clogs.  Introduced a new fish & bought a new tank with filter but something's not been right - horrible "rusty" growth on the stones & the water seems too warm.  Poor old Bob!

Kelly - how are all your lovely little follies? Are you fit to burst yet?!!  Really hope it's a doddle tomorrow - what time is EC?

Love to everyone else!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS - Holly where's that lap top?!!!!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

grrr just lost a huuuuge post  hmph...  will try again...

Jess sounds like a rotten night.. did you get a word in edgeways?? I don't think that you've got anything to apologise for honey..

Erika... 1 week till Easter  !!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope work gets easier for you soon xx

Julie.. ooh dinner at Grans  hope you eat loads of scrummy homemade food..What's on the menu??

Jilly sorry the consultant wants you to wait. It's frustrating when you feel you want to move forward and they say no.. BUT if it means you've got a better chance then a few months wait will mean nothing... xx

Go Molly good luck at the races..  i never win anything but on your track record you should come home quids in!! xx

KJ.. ooh autumn that seems really quick!! How exciting for you and Dh...when's the next visit?? xx

Holly.... still jealous about the ice cream on the beach (i admit it i'm shallow!!)  Hope all your stuff turns up soon so we can get you back on here more often   xx

Gonna post this now in case i loose it... back in a mo !


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok now Starr land news........


Been back today for my repeat bloods.. won't get the result till tommorow though. I think the nurse thought that i hoped for good news and tried to ease me into the idea it will probably be 0 or just above. She looked a bit shocked when i said i hoped that it would be. I had to explain that i want this chapter over and would hate to be kept hanging on for ages or for something else to be wrong. 

Also managed to get our follow up with the consultant booked for 19th april.. really soon.  Am hoping that he will be able to show us the way forward and give us some answers!!

Am feeling pretty ok at the mo... got loads of things coming up in the next few weeks... my b/day 35!!!! arghh , christening, parties, our anniversary, iui meet, Abu dhabi, overnight cruise ship visit ( loads of booze on that one) and then hopefully our holiday.. so no time to mope and moan...  oh and got to finish the kitchen and sort out the mess that is our garden... so busy busy busy!!

Love to all


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lord above i dont know where this weeks gone..feet havent touched the ground, and the weekend will be madder..putting fencing up round the veg patch (80ft of it!) and also having max to stay over sat till sun. thank goodness i havent much work on next week, i'll need to recover!!
i have been reading but just havent had time to post, and still havent now!!

thinking of you all loads tho..esp Starr my hun...hope the blood results help you to move forwrd 

jilly - soory your cons appt didnt got how you wanted but this gap is for a reason hunny 

jess - glad to hear about you mum  friend = 

julie - sounds like you have  a.ovely weekend lined up - enjoy 

molly      hope you win some pennies..is there a horse callled 'rushed of her feet kim' cos you should bet on that 

have good weekend all of yous      
kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just to let you know I have just had a text message from Kelly to say that they collected 8 eggs from her, so she will get 4 of them and they are really good and also DH sperm was good to.

She should be home in about an hour or so, she found it painful, but has had a sleep and some dinner.

The clinic will call her tomorrow with ET on Sunday.

Good luck Kelly -               

Make sure you get plenty of rest now

Love to you both

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi Julie  - I'm here! Hope you are okay today. 

Just a quickie with some *fab news* (back with personals in a mo  )
Aless got a  !!!!! She tested neg on HPT, but hospital blood-test was +ve - and a good first level too of 49.
Congratulations Aless & DH! Sending you sticky vibes!
      

Love Molly
xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Molly 

Wonderful News - Aless Huge congratulations to you and dh 

Love to all
Looby xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi Julie
Yes, it's SOOO quiet at the mo....where is everyone? 

Okay, for those who asked about National tips....and going by the Molly Method (ie. picking by the name!  ) Here is the list of runners and my HOT TIPS for us IUI ladies....

1	Royal Auclair
2	Hedgehunter
3	Cornish Rebel
4	Therealbandit
*5	It Takes Time* 90-1
6	Le Roi Miguel
7	Native Upmanship
8	Innox	
9	Silver Birch	
10	Whispered Secret
11	Rince Ri	
12	Puntal
13	Lord Of Illusion
14	Ebony Light
15	First Gold	
16	Clan Royal
17	Le Duc	
18	Sir Oj
19	Forest Gunner
20	Joes Edge
21	Juveigneur
22	Amberleigh House
23	Ballycassidy
24	Inca Trail
25	Garvivonnian
26	Numbersixvalverde	
27	Iznogoud
28	Jack High
29	Haut De Gamme	
*30	Nil Desperandum* 48-1
31	Baron Windrush
32	Heros Collonges
33	Tyneandthyneagain	
34 Risk Accessor
35	Direct Access
36	Colonel Rayburn
37	Iris Royal
38	Ross Comm
39	Shotgun Willy
40	Just In Debt

*It Takes Time*....because it does, OBVIOUSLY! 
*Nil Desperandum*....because we mustn't ever despair. 
*Other possibilities*....Just in Debt (oh, if only!  ) and Baron Windrush (for anyone who's ever used Cyclogest  )

If you put a £1 reverse Exacta on those 2 horses (total cost of bet £2) and they come first AND second in either order you could win enough to cover treatment....but it's a REAL outside chance. Ha! 

Right, back with the personals in a minute....
x


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello Molly and Julie

Thought I would come and join you this afternoon!  It really is quiet here eh?  

Molly - Look at you with your tips - Your a right tipster arent you?  Thank God your nothing like that John McCruik who was on celebrity Big Brother last year! 

Julie - Hope you have a fab evening and weekend.  You go girl!  I can't watch anything with animals getting hurt, maimed or killed.  I really wanted to watch the Planet Earth programme on BBC1 but had to turn over when a gazelle was being hunted by a leopard.  I know it is nature - but please!

I am very, very bored with work here at the moment.  I am going to be on leave for six months when Victoria has the baby and am just kind of winding things up here - but I proved to be super efficient and am now left twiddling my thumbs for 13 weeks!  

Jess - I am sorry to hear that you have to wait until August for your next go.  It is really hard to wait when your instincts just want to keep going.  Good luck on your journey.

Starr - Glad to hear you are so busy and you deserve to have a bit of fun and frivolity for a bit.  Glad to hear that your blood test was ok and I hope it turns out ok.  It took ages for my HCG levels to drop (8 weeks) and it really did my head in at times because I just wanted to close the door on this chapter (m/c) and move on.  I am still rooting for you!  

Shazia - I read that your egg share got a BFP what fabulous news!  Look at you speading your happiness and good vibes around!

Kelly - Well done on your EC and good luck with your EC.  

I was thinking of eating a load chocolate and chewy sweets this weekend, but think my   is getting so big, i might start floating!

Take it easy

Jackie x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Bl**dy brilliant Molly just the chuckle I needed!

Back in a mo with personals.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly - Love the National tips   thanks for those!    to DH must be his time of the month! Have a fab weekend with your friends & at the races.   still here, gutted day 12 now   thought I'd got over it all remarkably well.
Jess -  to your VBF, your meal sounded like very hard work & you more than deserved your pudding. Can't believe you refused   A 3 hour lunch sounds fantastic, I'd settle for a 3 minute one at the moment   Sorry to hear about Bob   
Starr - Sounds like you are going to be really busy  nice things to look forward to mind you.   for the 19th, it's not very far away is it.  only a week til Easter & hopefully chocolate & sausage will be plentiful   
Julie - Grandmas sponge sounds the business  how do you eat so much & stay tiny? Enjoy your meal with fellow FF gang tonight   & have a great time with your friends tomorrow despite the early start.
Kelly -     8 eggs well done you. Get plenty of rest & loads of     for et on Sunday.
Kj - I'm with you.....where did the week go   Hope you're ok.
Aless -      fantastic news, best wishes to you & DH.
Jilly -             Have a great time in Manchester   hope you manage to down a few  lightweight!

   to Candy, Moomin, Shazia, Lilly, Holly, Catwoman, MissJules, Rachel, VIL, Moosey, Struthie & everyone else. Have a great weekend. I've got Monday off work so will try & catch up with you all on Tuesday if I can. If not it will be towards the end of the week   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Can't wait Julie   
That gives me 2 short weeks. Next week will be 4 working days (we are always in Good Friday) & the week after is 3 working days as we get the Monday & Tuesday off for Easter     
The way I've felt for the last 2 months I'm REALLY looking forward to a couple of shorter working weeks. 

  You ok?


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Okay Julie, will do - and hoping it DOES run in first for you my sweet.  Your w/e sounds lovely, but   at the early start! I hope you have a lovely time with your FF friends tonight and enjoy the rest of the w/e. I know what you mean about not wanting to see the fallers, it is upsetting if they get hurt. Let's hope they all come home safe and sound... 

Moomin - thanks for the update on Kelly and for organising the meet. You are a star.   Hope you are feeling better now and your shift patterns not too awful.

Kelly - so glad you got your lovely eggies hunny and have managed to do egg share too.  Hope you're not too sore and will have good news tomorrow. Sending lots of          for ET.

Starr - been thinking about you and hope the result comes back quickly and as you say, you can move on. Glad you've not got too long to wait for your follow-up appt and the c/s can refer you soon so you can get some answers. 

Kim-rushed-off-her-feet.   Enjoy your w/e with Max. I have been reading "Where the Wild Things Are" at bedtime for my niece & nephew. Do you know it? The little boy in the story is called Max. Your Max is probably too little for it at the moment, but my n&n LOVE it...  What sort of fence are you putting up? Caleb-proof or bird-proof? 

Jilly - enjoy your retail therapy hun. Have a good w/e. 

Jess - I really laughed when I heard about your friend and how it was only 9.30 when you left - must have felt like midnight!  Sounds like she didn't stop to ask how you were in between all her self-centredness. Serves her right that you left early - if she'd had pudding you might have still been there by the sound of it!  Poor Bob - looks like he didn't take to his new home after all.  Is the new fish okay?  

Erica - have a lovely looong w/e - anything nice planned? Glad you like the National tips and luckily DP has cheered up now.  Really hope the  is gone before the Easter  arrives!

Moosey - get you Mrs Organised!    How lovely to have 6 months off to look forward to when VIL has the baby. Any more Spooks operations going on nearby?

   to Holly, Candy, Looby, Shazia, CK6, Ali, Rachel, VIL & Moosey, Struthie, Miss Jules, Murtle, Lily, Catwoman and all....

Right, better get on. DP has cheered up at last!  We have goofed a bit over the w/e...  we invited friends to stay for the w/e as we do every year at Grand National time. We go to our local racecourse which holds a meeting on the same day & they put up a huge screen to watch the National on in between. The atmosphere is really good. So, we're all set - off out to dinner with them tonight and table booked at swish restaurant near races tomorrow night. DP just rang me to say there are NO races on at our local course tomorrow! For some reason they've changed the fixture.  So we've now got to drive a couple of hours away to Chepstow tomorrow instead...   Oh dear, poor friends, hope they don't mind! 

Right, bye bye everyone....have a good one.
Love Molly


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Molly - you gambling horsey maniac!!!! 
Loved your betting ideas - I like the one with Jack in the name - Jack High - should really be Jack $hit as we've spent shed loads on ttc & that's all we've got! 

Am getting quite excited about race now - we always go to my M&D's & do a little sweep stake for a few quid each - I am yet to win!

The first year I went out with DH we bet on 4 out of first 5 horses between us at the bookies!!!! He got the winner, of course!



Had awful bad news yesterday about some parents at school - WARNING - PLEASE DON'T READ IF YOU ARE PREGNANT.

They are fab family, 2 lovely boys 8 & 4 - mum is English, Dad is Ozzie, they own local vets.  Mum's baby was due today - a little girl but tragically baby died in womb on Monday, cord had wrapped around her neck.

Can't believe it - they were all so excited & had already had a scare at Christmas cos thought baby had Edward's Syndrome but got the all clear.

Baby was absolutely perfect apparently - how cruel is that.    Have cried shed loads today cos I'm quite close to the family as I taught their son & the mum is v good friends with my SIL.  Feel so bad for them.  Can't quite believe how having a baby can be quite so bloody difficult.



On the goldfish front, have discovered that DH "murdered" Bob!!! He hadn't read instructions for new tank/filter - even though I'd asked him!!!!! (Bloody men & instructions!!)  Supposed to leave tank set up for 3 weeks before putting fish in cos filter has special bacteria in it that needs time to work. 

Let's hope he's better at looking after kids if we ever have any! 

Julie - your weekend sounds great!  What stage is DP at with "his extension"?, nudge, nudge, wink, wink - oh how childish! Sorry! 

Kelly - get you spreading your genes about!  Fab news about all those great eggs - what a star!!!  Hope you're feeling better soon.

Erica - glad you've got the Bank Hols to chill out a bit!  Will be nice cos my DH will have a few days at home with me - lucky, lucky him!!!  

Kj - Hmm fence sounds like a whopper! Don't knacker your back!  Have fun with Max - won't it be great when you have your own little one to play with him when he comes to stay?!


Went to the seaside today with Mum to tiny town called Aldeburgh (pronounced Old Bra!!) - it's lovely but a bit full of London types with holiday homes there.  Got some nice boutique type shops & bought 2 nice stripey t-shirts - too bloody cold to wear them though!  Had lovely lunch out - could have murdered a glass of white wine but managed to stick to water!

Jackie - have a big handful of chocolate for me!!  By the way, it's Jilly not going again til August - unless the nhs have told you something I don't know?!   I'm down regging at mo - EC on 8 May if all goes to plan.
Great you're having 6 months off with VIL.

Shazia - missing you hun! Come & join us again!

Jilly - great to hear from you! I love Manchester!!  Have a fab time - shop til you drop, baby!

Off to cook DH some yummy salmon - not just any old salmon, M&S melt in your mouth salmon - provided I don't over cook it!


Love to all,
Jess xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Holly - where are you?   

mwah, mwah!

Jess xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aww jess you just made me cry saying about max playing with our little one(s) when we have it/them  funny i have never played out that scenario in my  mind..i used to with their first son marcus cos we were still trying then and i believed it really would happen, and our children would be mates....the day before the accident marcus was watering my plants and i remember thinking that i would be nice if he and our children were doing it together but i've never thought about it since.....

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All...

Kj what a lovely thought for you to have a ready made playmate for your little one(s)!!!!!!

Great news on Aless... congrats honey. xx

Molly.. i'v never won anything on the horses.. might try with your tips though!!

Ok need to pass on my news...  called the clinic this avo for my result.... spoke to a different nurse who went off and when she came back said.."great all ok. Good positive, all ok!!". I chocked said "No my bloods last week were 15 and i've had a bleed!!". Now the nurse was confused, went off spoke to the doc and confirmed my count was 392 and a good positive. She told me she would get Jenny (in charge nurse) to call me back... Got the call a few minutes later for Jenny who told me i was unique!! Hmm yep that me!! I need to repeat the bloods on monday and she cannot tell me either way good or bad. However she did tell me that it's not all gloom and doom like last week!!  She said that she'd never seen bloods go from 15 to 392 in a week!!  

So basically i'm back to waiting. The test is def a   but they seem uncertain if it will continue. I asked if maybe 2 implanted latish and the bleed was 1 embie giving up but the other had stuck around. She said that it's possible..

Oh why oh why is nothing simple with me eh!!

Love to all Starr xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

d'ya know what starr..i didnt say it cos it wasnt what you wanted/needed to hear, but i've had this scenario going round my head all week!!! what fab fab fab news...hang on tight hunny, this is the ride of your life!! desperately hoping for good news on monday for you              
are you popping cyclogest cos i think you should be 

and you'd better put a bet on 'it takes time' methinks....

loads love huns

kj xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all,

Well E/C was really painfull,I was in tears pretty much from the start,the Consultant kept apologizing bless him.They got 8 eggs,so I am well happy as there was enough to egg share    So I am sitting at home wondering how our 4 precious eggs are doing. When the embryoligyst came to see us later in the afternoon she seemed really happy about the eggs and she was very impressed with Michaels sperm as it has improved loads since the last test which is a big relief.

I have got to call them in the morning to see if they have fertilised,so I will keep you all posted,cant thankyou all enough for your lovely support,you lot are my life line.

Have got my BIL's laptop so I WILL do personals tomorrow

Love to all

Kelly sore belly

ps-Starr,OH MY GOD I cant believe it,thats fantastic hunny  

pps-Moomin thanks so much for letting all the others know how we had got on


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

I am blobbing on the sofa with BIL's laptop while my mum is doing my cleaning    I  called the clinic this morning ans 3 out of the 4 have fertilised,so we are very happy with that.We have got to call them again tomorrow to see how they are cracking.It feels really weird here at the mo as my MIL has taken Oli to Yorkshire,thats where we should be right now,hopefully E/T will be Monday and then we can go and join them,missing Oli like mad.

I am still feeling really sore at the mo,hope it will get better before Mon.

Starr-Cant believe how things are working out for you hunny,are they going to scan you??



Promise to o more catching up very soon,have missed you lot loads 

Kelly sore belly


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Afternoon girlies,
firstly COGRATULATIONS to Aless an DH

Then OMG Starr , 
keeping everything crossed for you honey                            

Molly you'll be coming to Welshy land, I only live 20mins from Chepstow in Newport,will be thinking of you , have a good time.

Julie glad your hospital appt was so promising 

Kelly good luck for ET, hope you're feeling better.

I'm afraid I forgot all about the Grand national , so didn't get a bet in. did anybody win?

Jess so sorry to hear about your friends baby, life can be tragic sometimes, its so sad.

Hope everyone else has a good we/end,
speak soon 
ali xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Kelly great news on the eggies... hope they continue to do well till monday.. hey Easter will be early for you xxxxx

Aless.. if you look in... so pleased for you sweetheart... Congratulations...

Hiya Ali.. ta for the pos 

Well here in the crazy starrland things are going well. Woke up in a fab mood, bought some more pee stick and got a really *dark* line instantly!! Then to top a good day picked the winner on the national!! Never ever won before..

So here's hoping my luck has finally turned and i can enjoy the miracle that seems to be happening. I keep thinking that if i just got the hcg reading yesterday and good pos hpt's i would accept the  but as my life is not simple and rarely does luck seem to be on my side i still have to doubt it, wait and see!!

Love to all... thanks again so much for the love, support and


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

WOW starr thats a very very good day  i think this dark line is a very GREAT sign indeed. did you win much 

i am cream crackered so having a bath off to bed...busy day in the garden getting this fence up, poor dh has been at it all day and is only a third of the way through, gonna have to crack on tomoz as we only hired the hole digging machine for the weekend and theres plenty more holes to get dug!

little max has been an angel, so happy and contended. we walked down to the shops early eve to get some milk for him as they forgot to pack any and we only have semi-skimmed! i had Caleb on the lead, dh was pushing the buggy, felt like a real family, cant wait till we are doing it for real   I've been making dh do all the childcare as he's the one who needs more experience (for the sw's ) and he's been brill  really throwing himself into it. it was lovely watching him cuddle up to max with his bottle and pop him in his cot.... he's been sleeping soundly ever since (max, not dh!) but as he is apt to wake at the crack of sparrows i'm getting an early night in. we have the back carrier so planning an early morning dog walk over the fields before taking him swimming. caleb has been really good with him so far too 

right must get off

lotsa love to all

kj xxxxxxxxx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy girls! I am here reporting to Argentina 

I am so glad that you still remember me me me me (yo yo yo)

First of all, many thanks for all your good wishes and congratulations. I don't seem to deserve them, because my hcg levels are not increasing as expected and I am not feeling pg any longer. At least I was pg 2 days.  on top of that, here drs don't pay attention to immune problems and I had tested positive in the UK. 

Starr, I can't believe that we are going through similar situation again at the same time   I will be thinking of you   

Molly,    

Kim    

Bye girlies, I will try to do something apart from scourging the internet 

love, aless


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Gatecrashing to say      on Aless and Starr    Lots of sticky stay put vibes for you both!      

       

I hope all progresses well for you both.

Come on over to IUI BFP Thread when you are ready we'll love having you with us!

Loads of   &   Charlie xx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

I forgot to say, Ali many thanks  

And Charlie, also thanks... Many thanks for the wellcome... back. I don't dare to continue spreading the news about my pg, as it could be short lived 

And Molly, I don't understand a single word about your complicated gambling stuff   but I simply ADORE you for being SO british . I am, instead, in a melancholic tango-mood, fretting about loss and years goneby   

Candy, if you are looking in this thread, thanks for your support. You are always an angel.  

Love, darlings


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh Aless, keep the faith, hCG levels are not textbook, every one is individual. 
Sending you lots of  and      

KJ your we/end sounds lovely . I'm sure you'll make wounderful parents.
Enjoy Max and the hole digging.

Good luck Starr for tomorrow      
ali xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,


Starr-cant believe how its all turning out for you hunny,so happy for you 


Well we called the clinic again this morning and we now have 2 grade 2 embies ready to return to the mother ship in the morning. After e/t we are going straight to Yorkshire to join the rest of the family,have missed Oli so much its untrue,will be taking the laptop so I can still pester you all

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Aless, I know you have been in a similar situation b4, so it must be terribly difficult, but we are all havinga  word with the powers that be, that this is your turn xx

Starr be thinking of you tomorrow xxxxx     

Will try  and catch up with everyone else later,


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Great news on the lovely embies Kelly - well done you!

Starr - blimey what a rollercoaster!!!  I read someone else on FF this week who had neg hpt up to 2 weeks after test date & a 4 day v heavy bleed & she's now about 11 weeks preg!! So, hang on in there!!!
This is better than any soap opera!!   Sorry, that was a bit insensitive but if you have a BFP surely you must still be preg?  
Sending tons of                

Good luck to Aless too - hang on in there girls!


KJ - Sorry to make you cry!!!!  I think that's a real plus of adoption that, although you are unlikely to get a v young baby, if you are fortunate enough to have one a little bit older you kind of haven't "lost" so much "time" from your friends' kids - does that make sense?

I know what I mean!   Basically, DH & I were happy to have 1 child because we are v close to his twin's kids but they are now 5 and 8 so if we have a baby it won't really get to have close friendships with them, whereas if we adopted a 3 year old they would!

Trouble with the whole IF thing there's so many pros & cons to weigh up! Makes my head go  


Had fab lazy day today - lots of lurvin with DH!! Got up at 1pm!!! Watched footy all day - Man U were fab! Jilly did you go to the match as you were in Manchester?  I looked out for you!!!! (Didn't see you though!!!)

Erica - sausage ban nearly over!! How's DF?!!!

Holly - please speak to us!!!

Claire - hope Cornwall was fab! Back at work this week?

Aliday - lovely to hear from you! Erin looks lovely!

Well, Molly - hope you won plenty cos I lost shed loads!!! Got a bit carried away with on-line booking - have now got an account with every bookie in the land!!!

DH was in bookies on Fri to put his footy bet on & 2 young lads were cheering on the reality racing - one said "yes! 1st & 2nd" & DH saw him collect £4,500 in winnings!!!!  Some people just get all the luck!

Oh well, it's only money!!  


Take care lovelies,
mwah mwah!
Jess xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope you've all had a great weekend.

Just wanted to say.......

Kelly - Brilliant news.  I'm so glad it's all going to plan.  Good luck for tomorrow and have a lovely time in Yorkshire.

Starr - OMG!!  What an emotional rollercoaster!  I so hope it all stays good.  And, I'm sure some pregnancies take longer to establish out in the real world too - it's just that people wouldn't ever know about their blood levels etc.  I hope it won't be too long before you can relax and enjoy being pregnant.

Aless -      I hope this is your time too.


Hi to everyone else - Jess, Molly, KJ, Jilly, Holly, Julie, Erica, Aliday, Moosey, Candy, Victoria, and all the other IUi girls

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Evening All

Things not so happy today. Did another hpt this morning still strong   butthis afternoon i've had brown spotting but tonight it's turning red...

Not sure how much more of this i can take..  it's like torture.. just need to know one way or the other

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

awww starr hunny, this is just toooo hard on you  only one more sleep till you know..although will they make you wait till tues for the results  if so,i should do a LOT of teary stuff (you prob wont even need to pretend) and ask for results same day ..you cant keep hanging on like this
thinking of you soooo much sweetie, just keep beathing in and out and thinking positive thoughts, you're gonna get thru this ok?
                         

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just got time for a v quickie catch up before massaging dh's shoulders as i promised...85 ft of picket fencing now up round the veg patch so its caleb/fox proof hopefully. poor dh has worked his socks off and is really feeling it...
max continued to be an angel..woke us once in the night, then slept till 7  we had a wonderful stomp across the fields in the early morning sun, max chattering away all the way and saying 'doh' (dog) everytime he saw Caleb, so sweet. we skipped the swimming as we ran out of time before steve and tracey came home, have to do it another time. dh changed his first ever dirty nappy and managed not to get poo all over the floor  all in all we all had a lovely time, cant wait to do it again  i asked dh what his fav bit was and he said getting up in the night and cuddling max off to sleep again! YES YES YES i have a man who likes the night shift!!!!! lol

aless - hoping and hoping that it all turns out ok for you    

jess -sounds like a lovely lazy day for you  i know what you mean about getting kids the same age as our friends..it would feel like we hadnt been left so far behind  in my more evil moments i think about the people who i've had the hardest times being jealous of their pregs or fallen out (you all know who i mean!) and think if we got one older than theirs it would fell better cos in a way we had beat them to it in the end   

Kelly  for tomorrow..love the 'mother ship' ! have a lovely reunuion with Oli 

Molly - come on then, how much did ya win?

right must go, theres a moaning body on the bed....

kj xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Starr, follow Kims advise, I for one am finding this really hard and its not even me, thinking of you xxx

What a beautiful thing for M to say Kim , if he wants any more practise, you know where to send him, what a star   had to smile at yours and Jess's comments, can't wiat for things to start moving fo ryou both.

Molly  

Must go bed C xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck Starr - can't begin to imagine how hard this is for you, hun - it's so unfair, hang on in there.

Aless - how are you today?

KJ - know exactly what you mean about "beating" them!  My mum "got" me at 6 weeks old & she said it was fab because I settled down really quickly & the v worst nights had past & no stretch marks for her!!  

Your DH is such a star - works like a Trojan all day & gets up in the night for the baby!   He will be such a top dad (& a Town supporter too!)

Rachel - great to hear from you? How are you?

Kelly - GOOD LUCK!!!  Hope it all continues to go really smoothly, really hope it works first time for you.

Julie - how's your tomato face this morning!! Hope you've got a lovely golden glow today!  Glad you've made some more FFs - it's always lovely to hear of other people who've battled against the odds to achieve a BFP!  Let's hope it's YOU soon!  

Molly - how was your weekend? Any of your gang pick the winner?

Hi Candy, how's J? 

I still haven't finished my dreaded reports!!!!!!   Going to try really hard to finsish most of them this morning!  

DH is on hols on Weds - we're going to Bluewater - he suggested it which is totally unheard of!!

Had huge row with DH last night over a game of backgammon!!! I threw a 6 & 2, put the dice back in pot & moved & he accused me of throwing a 6 & 3!  I KNEW I was right but he KNEW he was right so we really locked horns! Packed it up & sulked!!! 

v v childish!!

Made up before bedtime though! Bless him!  He is soooo competitive - think it's from having a twin brother! 

Jilly - hope you had fab time in Manchester - did you shop til you dropped?
Erica - hope you're having a nice time too!

Catwoman - are you back at work today? Hope you've got your staple proof bra on!

Love to all,
mwah, mwah!
Jess xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Starr - I can't believe all this is happening to you.  I'm holding my breath and hoping your BFP sticks around.  You deserve some good news.  At least you'll know one way or the other soon.  I'll be thinking about you.

Hi and love to everyone else,

Victoria
xxx


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Aless my friend,
i see your news and see you are on-line at the moment.  i am sending all my best wishes your way.
xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi All,

Just to let you know, That starr didnt get good news today,
her levels have gone down    and they now have to repeat the bloods on wednesday 

Starr wil be back with us, when she feels up to posting 

Love a very sad looby   
xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey peeps...

starr you know I'm thinking of you hunny    i'm so so sorry all this nightmare has been for nothing...

I'm disgusted with myself, just eaten a large packet of salt and vinegar kettle chips in one sitting,i feel sick bleeuurrgh. dont know what came over me! going out for curry later too 
having a wierd day, been told that as from the end of this month the family i am doing most work for arent having anymore care. and i seem to be off the heffalumps rota at the mo too so i will have NO WORK!! going to phone the office tomorrow and ask whats going on and if anymore children are being taken into the system. if not i will have to find some alternative work....could do without that right now...
on a more positive note i'm picking up a large amount of plants tomorrow morning for my new flower bed so planting those will keep me busy for while..



julie-red-face - you sounded like you had a lurvely weekend 

jess - lol at your backgammon argument. v childish indeed  got your reports done 

jilly - sounded like you had a great time with erika, did my invite get lost in the post  hurrah at backing the winner. i think mollys won the jackpot and doesnt want us to know in case we make her share it 

laters peeps

kj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie as I'm of home in a mo.....

Firstly......    sorry, my tips were rubbish & I didn't have the winner of the National. 

I just want to sent          and doubling vibes to Starr & Aless. You are both going through it at the moment. I really hope the news is good today and you both get good and sticky  s.

Kelly - hope that ET went well and that you have a lovely break with your family and it isn't too sad.    

KJ - your w/e sounds lovely. What a love your DH is.  ....I can see everything falling into place for you all soon.  

Jilly - OMG - you met Erica! I bet that was a   weekend. Can't wait to see what Erica thought of YOU!!!  

Jess - glad you and DH have made up! Fancy falling out over a game of backgammon! You loonies!    Hope you have got your reports done by now. 

Julie - your DP's extension sounds grand missus!   I have a vision of you with red face and brown arms from the creosote... 

Right, love to all,
Gotta go.....more         for Starr & Aless.
Love Molly
x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oh, so sorry Starr. Life is just too cruel. 
Molly
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr honey I am so sorry this just total pants, none deserves this heartbreaking rollercoaster, not giving up yet though    thinking of you


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

So sorry Starr , hope this nightmare ends soon  
ali xxxxxx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh, Starr I am sooooooooooooooooooo sorry   

I was only gatecrashing to say that for today I am happy since my levels have doubled, but at the same time I hate to do this at such a bad time for Starr  Why is always so difficult? 

Dear Candy, Molly, Struthie, Kim, Charlie, Jess, Julie, Rachel and Ali, as always many thanks for your good wishes. In these difficult times it is so good to have FF :-
* 

Megan I have just sent you a pm. 

love, girlies


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STARR    

I'm sure you're not in much of a mood for celebrating but try and have a nice day sweets   

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Fab news Aless      

kj x


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey Starr

Cannot believe what is happening to you.  I really hope you are doing ok in this rollercoaster ride your on.

Let us know how it goes

Take care
Jackie xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Starrr I'm so sorry to read your news and send you big big      take care hun and be kind to yourself.  

All my love Charlie xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

[size=30pt]25 days until the IUI girls meet, any more takers?


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello lovely girls...back from Cornwall, and my bosoms are (currently) staple-free, so time for a catch up... sooooooo much has happened...
Starr            my heart goes out to you. There is nothing I can add to anything all your other fertility friends have said. You've been through so much and it's all so cruel. I thought about you a lot when I was away, and hoped that when I returned your HCG would be a good reading. Take care of yourself sweetheart  

Erica and Jilly – It makes me     to think of the two of you out on the town together! Gawd knows what mischief you got up to!      Does Erica really look like Liza Minelli?   For some reason, I always had her down as a tall, bronzed blonde goddess (or maybe I mixed her up with you, Jillypoo   ).

Julielovelyangel! Missed you, too!   How's that bloody awful boss of yours? Keeping her trap well and truly   I hope!

Jesssssss – can't believe you're already heading towards your next IVF! I should start downregging in another three weeks... it's come round sooooo fast. 

Kelly –             to you, sweets! Sending major sticky vibes to those embies!

Aless – great news about your HCG levels doubling. Keeping everything crossed for you...

Everyone else: Lovely KJ, Moosey, Shazia, Molly, Holly, Struthie and all the other gorgeous gals... hello!

Update on me: had a fab week away. Weather was great, walked tons, ate mega tons (went to Rick Stein's restaurant – food was fab). DH also spend a day at Rick Stein's cookery school last Saturday (it was his Christmas present from me), and he enjoyed himself so much that he burst into tears when I went to pick him up!!! Silly sod.
Had rest of results back from hospital finally, and all are OK. So we're raring to go for the next IVF! Just waiting for this AF to turn up, and then I start down-regging in about three weeks time. Yikes!

Best dash and do some work...
I love you all!
Love Claire xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Ohh Catwoman - we may be cycle buddies


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Dear All- you bunch of gorgeous girlies,

Firstly   to Starr. I`ve been logging in to see your progress and my heart sank when I read the earlier post. My thoughts are with you xxxx

 to you all. Jilly has given me a   for not being around. no excuse just so so busy at work. Knew I would be at this time of year and wanting to get everything sorted before mat leave.  Had our 20 week scan last week and saw `squaker` as dh has named baby. Little does he know what is to come   . Anyway we had decided not to find out the sex, however baby had other ideas and showed us in all of his glory- so yes we are having a little boy. DH is so excited, and as I said to Jilly a mini england kit found its way into our home faster that you could say David Beckham!!

Other than that nothing to report. Plenty of early nights and hectic days and time is really flying. I have been logging on to keep up with you all and think of you all of the time. 

Its funny since embarking on our treatment and then getting our BFP so many people I know have asked what we did. I have told them about you all and told them to come and join to see what wonderful and inspiring people you all are. 

Take care- gotta go more people wanting hats....what do they think i run a business!!!!   

manda xxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just to let you all know I have had a text from Kelly to say that Egg Transfer went well yesterday, and unfortunately she can't get her lap top to work in Yorkshire but she  will be back on Saturday!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Starr - so,so sorry for you - hope your birthday is bearable.

Manda - great to hear from you - I didn't even know you'd had a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats - hope you're enjoying eating for 2!

Aless - fab news! Hang on in there - this could be the one!!!!! Hurrah!!!!

Catwoman - fab to hear from you again!  Great news about test results - you are officially "normal"!   Glad to see you will be   just behind me!

Struthie - when are you   again?

Julie - glad you've returned to your normal colour!  DP's extension sounds v impressive!  Will we get to see a pic of it?!  

Jilly & Erica out & about in Manchester ... mmmm was that a good idea?  Was Manchester ready for you 2?!

KJ - sorry about the work situation - bit of a bummer but I'm sure something will turn up - it usually does!  

Holly, please, please talk to us soon!

Molly - hope you ok! Not playing backgammon ever again!!   Actually Dh has been v lovely ever since!  He's on hol tomorrow til next Tues - yippee!!


I've spent all day with friends who have had babies & their kids! Morning with Sarah who I used to teach with & has twin girls - thankfully they are now not as ugly as they were as young babies!! Was v difficult to coo over them before but they are now v pretty - phew!

Then over to see Hayley who I taught with at another school - her little girl is called Jemima & was a ahopping great baby - 10lbs & Hayley is only 5'2 & hubby is 5'7!  Little girl is now 2 & still v tall - looks like a 4 year old!  She's a poppet & v funny!

Feel v proud of myself cos couldn't bring myself to see them after last icsi failed but was fine today - any excuse not to finish the reports!!! 

Off to finish them now!

Love to all,
mwah, mwah!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Julie - you must take a look at this...found it on girl/boy chat

http://www.gofish.com/userVideoPlayer.gfp?gfid=30-1019126&hid=-1902879330

Catwoman - glad you had a lovely break- was it busy down there? bless dh crying, i like it when men show emotion....

Manda - lovely to hear from you, wow the time has flown..good to hear alls well with your little one 

jess - get those reports done you naughty girl!!!!  well done for getting thru the baby/kiddie meet ups 

I've been and got a load of plants for my garden today..spent a fortune but my friend got it all trade so we saved LOADS. shame its been ******* down all this avo so havent been able to get out and start playing- have to dig a ton of compost in before i plant anything tho....am very excited about getting going on it...the beds been waiting since the autumn...

must go, neighbour coming over for some food - not good news with them, looks like he's def ready to throw it all in, poor woman is going thru hell. they have counselling tomoz and she suspects she's gonna hear the worst...so sad, i feel so bad for her...

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Kim - good luck with neighbour - you are a fab friend!  Perhaps she should get a dog as they are much more reliable & loveable than most men! 

Hmmm still not done reports! 

Jess xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jilly - how exciting to start soon..only you know if you're ready 
funny Caleb stories? hmmmm well not exactly funny  while i was at my neighbours earlier for only about 10 mins, Caleb decided the curtain between the kitchen and conservatory was entirely too long for his liking, so on my return i found it hanging from rail to chest height, the bottom half hanging by a thin strip 
on a happier note he has started to cock his leg this week which means he is maturing and therefore will be having his boys bits off in the not too distant future. i dont think i mentioned that his father has now given my aunts red setter a ahem 'seeing to' and she has just had 13 collie/setter puppies  not the best cross breed, my poor aunt now has to find homes for them.... to make sure Caleb does not follow in his fathers footsteps we will be having him done at the earliest possible opportunity, in fact i may phone the vet tomoz...

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yay the sun is shining - digging for me today, my neighbour said she'd pop over and help too so it should all be dug over by the end of the day and i can start laying out the plants  gotta pop to guildford in a min and then i can get going. got out first junior gun dog class later today too 
well caleb got his comeuppance for the curtain..he was coughing and choking all evening, was a bit worried about him but he seems ok this morning - just looked in his cage and found some sick..all mixed up with a pile of curtain cotton!!

i havent heard from holly in a while...but like Julie says her pc should be thru customs anyday now...i know the ships arrived but customs takes a while 

julie i think you are at peace just now with everything, not chomping at the bit and geting stressed...i think thats a very good place to be at 

laters hunnies


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello gorgeous girlies!
Will have to post in "bits" again, pain in the   but I'm in the main office now so have to be more careful! Lots to catch up on, wait til I tell you about Jilly..................OMG     If I wasn't laughing with her I was laughing AT her   she really is a sandwich short of a picnic   

Molly - Hope you enjoyed the races   despite having to travel further than you thought. I got the winner in the national, thanks to my brothers tip  The bookies that we went to was even scarier than Jilly   
Jess - Boy you've been making me   Hope you've finally got those reports done & that d/r is going ok. Really sorry to hear about your friends baby   can't put it into words but have said a little prayer.  Manchester wasn't ready for me & Jilly but then I don't think anywhere could really cope with her for too long   
Sausage ban is up   but AF hasn't quite gone yet    16 DAYS!!!!
Kelly - Great news that et went well    Get loads of rest & good luck on your 2ww.
Aless -  

   to Candy, Holly   , Aliday, Rachel & everyone else.

Back in a mo.............................

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr - I'm so very sorry     There is nothing for me to say that hasn't already been said. My thoughts are with you & you know that there are a bunch of friends here who wish there was something they could do to help & will be waiting for your return. Take good care of yourself & as much time as you need. I hope you had the best   that you could.
Kj - Sounds like you had a fab weekend with Max   & what a great DH loving the night thing   It's lovely today   hope you get your plants sorted. Hope your neighbour is ok & bless you helping her & being so supportive she will really need that. Jilly, by the way, is FAR from shy   
Julie - You ok buddy? Sounds like you had a lovely weekend, meal  with FF girls & then another with DP. Time with friends in Surrey, ooh sounds busy but really nice   Thanks for pm    I will reply after lunch, didn't get chance yesterday as the wages had to be done a day early with Friday being a bank holiday.

One more post................

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

It's good to be back Julie   I really miss you lot & hate the fact that I can't post so often at the moment   Still once April is out of the way, things should go back to normal  

Catwoman - Good to hear that you had a great   & that your bosoms are staple free! Manchester was great & just about coped with me & Jilly    wait til I tell you about her   Bronzed, blonde goddess,  that's me   well in my dreams anyway.  I definately don't look like Liza, I've got short messy, dark hair & that's the only similarity. I was told (Jilly is jealous of this   so wait for her to take the pi**) that I was gorgeous & looked like Liza, had amazing bone structure, had fabulous (.)(.), an   like J-Lo & was ageless like Madonna     It was a gay bloke who told me so he wasn't on the pull either &  Jilly he didn't have a guide dog, suffer from a mental illness & could see!!!!!!!!! Good luck Claire for d/r in 3 weeks time.
Manda - Great to hear from you, & blimey where has the time gone   A little boy aaahhhh bless    & like Julie said it would be a boy flashing his bits at this early stage   Please post more often, it's lovely to hear from you.
Jilly - What can I say   Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much. Thanks for a great weekend "Sweetie"     And what do you mean you couldn't get a word in edgways, you've got more   than Sainsburys & Easter put together!

Back later to tell you about some of Jillys antics   

Have a good day everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie -      

Jilly - Oh how I love a dare         & as I'm not the dizzy blonde out of us    I've got nothing to worry about. Bet you can't say the same


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Let's start with language   
Whilst watching the Man Utd game on Sunday Jilly said to me that the people to my left were also from Birmingham. I asked how she knew & she said they sounded the same & that Brummies "sang" when the spoke. Thinking I was about to meet fellow Brummies I leant over to listen to them & was going to ask whereabouts they were from. Guess what    They were German    so Jilly is obviously very good at picking up accents!

Then she told me that she tried to impress a couple of French girls once by telling them that she could swear in French. She told them her phrase & the whole table went   It meant something totally different to what she thought    & I'll leave her to explain!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

As for her leg   well if she goes shopping & there are no spaces she tells her DH to park in a disabled slot & then procedes to walk around Asda with a limp. She told me this & then Saturday night without warning she walked across this pub we were in having used a disabled loo doing the limp.

Trouble is, it's not so much a limp, more a leg workout    & she swings it out to the side & around looking a bit like this  

Not discreet at all, thing was no-one except me batted an eyelid   Maybe they've all met her before!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right I'm off for my dinnypoops now  so will think about my next episode & Julie if Jilly doesn't tell you what she said, I'll pm you


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Yes Julie, we had a real giggle    Jilly is entertaining without even trying to be! 

I had a great weekend   it was just the tonic I needed! 
I would say nice things about her now, but she'll be expecting compliments so I'll keep


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

You lot make me        Erica are you going to come to the IUI meet so that we can all get to meet you?

Jilly would love to see you there as well but know it is bit of  a distance for  you. Perhaps the next one should be a bit closer to you!!!!


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Really sorry I haven't posted in absolutely AGES - I have no excuse really apart from there was nothing happening on the ttc front and I just felt like having a break from it all. I have been logging on frequently though to see how you have all been getting on - congrats to all those who have had BFPs lately     

My news is that we leave Moscow in just over 2 weeks to move to America. It's all happening really fast now and there are loads of last minute things to sort out. Just trying to sell all my electrical things as I found out none of them will work over there. We have bought a house there and that is completing today hopefully .

Also, just in case I haven't got enough on at the moment, i decided yesterday to squeeze in one more IUI before we leave. I was getting fed up of doing nothing and just felt like I had to try one more time. It was cycle day 3 and I had some Puregon left over in my fridge from my IVF so I called my French doc and he said to go ahead and start injecting today!! It was the last thing I thought I would be doing- DH was shocked to say the least!! Anyway, we may not even have the IUI and may just try   instead depending on timing but I thought at least I would know if I have a good follie or not. I have been getting the feeling the last couple of months that I may not have ovulated and my periods have been REALLY painful. Well I thought it was worth a try. Frist scan is on Monday. Trouble is I didn't take the drugs that you usually do on days 
2-5 does that matter does anyone know?

Well that's enough of my waffling. Hi to Jess, Struthie, Julie and anyone else you remembers me.
Sarah
xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin - How are you doing?   Has the sickness gone yet & is the acupuncture still working? I am going to try to get to the meet, I'll know more after Easter so will let you know   
Sarah - Nice to see you again & wishing you lots of   with your move to America. Don't blame you for taking a break from ttc & the site etc, we all feel like that sometimes   Good luck with this tx     I think the saying goes "new home, new baby" & let's hope so.
Julie - Are you still   at Poops, well here we go again............

We went shopping in the Trafford Centre (fantastic place   ) and our taxi happened to drop us by the Selfridge entrance. So pleased to be looking like a couple of posh birds  (Jilly's the one on the right by the way, bit of a lightweight!) we entered Selfridges & proceded to pick things up & look like we were really interested & might even buy. We were in the bag & jewellery section & noticed a counter full of brooches. I picked up a parrot brooch which was very pretty (although not my thing) & about 5 inches long. Knowing Jilly had a parrot I said "ah look at this" to which she replied "oh my God who would wear earrings like that!"    I had to explain that it was a brooch & the only person who would have worn earrings like that if they had been would be Pat Butcher   See what I had to put up with!!

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erica - It is loads better thanks, usually just affected first thing in the morning.  Still having the old acupuncture was hoping to stop it but my GP as suggested continuing it for a bit longer.  

Really hope you can make the meet, would be fab to meet you, I am sure you will be able to tell us a lot more about Jilly to


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

but we all want to know now


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Yummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy. The ears were fab   really thick choc & now I've got nibbling its  to look forward to tonight!! Can you believe that my chum Poops bought me a chocolate bunny & a bottle of weight watchers wine   I think there is some logic there   

Jilly - Will partially retract lightweight comment   you are one but weren't in Manchester so I'll give you that! You kept up with me no problem & actually went a step further buying the shots  

Moomin - Glad the sickness has gone  & the acupuncture is working.

Think I'll save croc (that's my favourite story   ) &   comment for tomorrow, don't want to spoil you all!

Erica.xx


----------

